# HELP! Changing phones and may have to re-register



## Cathyb (Jul 31, 2005)

We are moving and changing our phone that our computer is linked to. We have Yahoo (SBC). We also are novices.  

Please tell us (in baby steps) what we need to do to re-institute getting into TUG so easy like we have it now.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 31, 2005)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> We are moving and changing our phone that our computer is linked to. We have Yahoo (SBC). We also are novices.
> 
> Please tell us (in baby steps) what we need to do to re-institute getting into TUG so easy like we have it now.  Thank you so much!



Changing your access phone has zero effect on your access to TUG.  Your bbs username and password remain the same, as do the TUG username/password combination used to access members-only portions of the website.  

If your email address is changing, you can update this in your bbs profile any time you are logged into the board, via the User Control Panel (use the User CP lilnk in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page).    Be sure to read the instructions there with regard to updating your email address in the TUG membership records as well.


----------

